# IIS5-Zugriff über Netzwerk



## Maximus (11. August 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe auf einem Rechner der als Server fungieren soll, den IIS5 installiert.
Und er läuft auch -  http://localhost zeigt die gewohnte Seite an.
Nun möchte ich jedoch per _192.168.1.131/localhost_ von einem anderen Rechner aus darauf zugreifen und das funktioniert nicht. Ich habe die Firewall dafür extra deaktiviert.
Trotzdem ist die Seite nicht erreichbar. 
Was mache ich falsch?
Im Voraus vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Maximus


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2006)

Hallo!

"localhost" ist kein Verzeichnisname, sondern der Name mit dem der Rechner lokal angesprochen werden kann.
Das was Du da versuchst, ist im grunde nichts anderes als z.b. http://www.domain.de/www.andere-domain.de aufzurufen.

Und Doppelpostings sind hier nicht erwünscht.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Ich war mal so frei Deinen Doppelpost im .NET-Forum zu entfernen.


----------



## Maximus (11. August 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich warum es nicht geht - aber was muß ich machen, damit es geht?

Gruß
Maximus


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2006)

Maximus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich warum es nicht geht - aber was muß ich machen, damit es geht?


Ähm, soll den Satz jemand verstehen?

Versuche es doch mal mit http://192.168.1.131.
Ansonsten musst Du schon deutlicher werden. 

[edit]
@Dennis, hättest auch ruhig eine Minute länger warten können..... oller Spielverderber. 
[/edit]


----------



## Maximus (11. August 2006)

Wenn ich http://192.168.1.130/ aufrufe, kommt eine Under-Construction-Meldung, die mir mitteilt, dass zur Zeit keine Standard-Seite vorhanden wäre.
Aber wenn ich auf dem Server localhost aufrufe geht es.
Woran liegt das?

Gruß
Maximus


----------



## Mamphil (12. August 2006)

Hi,

das liegt daran, dass der Server vermutlich nur auf die localhost-IP-Adresse konfiguriert ist. Genauso wie ein Webserver zu mehreren Domains unterschiedliche Inhalte liefern kann, kann ein Webserver zu mehreren IP-Adressen (z. B. 127.0.0.1 = localhost / 192.168.1.130) unterschiedliche Inhalte liefern. Beim Apachen (den du nicht verwendest  ) müsstest du das z. B. in der httpd.conf einstellen können. Beim IIS5 (das ist doch ein Webserver!?) muss das auch irgendwo gehen...

Mamphil


----------



## Dr Dau (12. August 2006)

Kann es sein dass Du keine "default.asp" oder "default.htm" angelegt hast?


> Standarddokumente: Bei der Installation von IIS 4.0 werden die Standard-Website und die Verwaltungs-Website erstellt. Greift ein Benutzer auf den frisch installierten Server zu, öffnet sich ein Standarddokument, das IIS 4.0 in der Standard-Website anlegt. IIS 5.0 erstellt kein solches Standarddokument, sondern stattdessen die Datei IISStart.asp. Diese Datei überprüft jede Zugriffsanforderung auf lokalen oder remote Zugriff. Ist die Anforderung lokal, startet IISStart.asp die Datei localstart.asp. Erfolgt die Anforderung remote, zeigt die Datei die Nachricht "Under Construction", was besagt, dass die Site zur Zeit keine Standardseite hat. Die Datei IISStart.asp wird nur dann ausgeführt, wenn keine Datei default.asp oder default.htm vorhanden ist. Wird ein Standarddokument (default) erstellt, zeigt IIS 5.0 dieses Dokument an, anstatt IISStart.asp auszuführen.


Quelle: netigator.de

Die Seite solltest Du Dir ruhig ganz durchlesen (andere IIS-Nutzer natürlich auch).


----------



## Maximus (13. August 2006)

Vielen Dank, werde ich tun.

Schonmal vorab für Deine Hifle!

Gruß
Maximus!


----------



## Maximus (13. August 2006)

Leider alles ohne Erfolg.

Ich kann jetzt auf dem Rechner der die IP:192.168.1.130 hat unter dem Aufruf 192.168.1.130 im IE die Default.asp anzeigen.
Das geht aber nur solange ich das auch von dem Rechner aus mache!
Sobald ich die IP von einem anderen PC aus eingebe funktioniert das nicht mehr.

Was mache ich falsch? Hat noch jemand eine Idee?
Und muß ASP.NET eigentlich extra installiert werden oder ist das im IIS 5 schon drin?

Gruß
Maximus!


----------



## Dr Dau (14. August 2006)

Mehr kann ich Dir da auch nicht zu sagen..... ich habe mal vor ewigkeiten unter NT4 mit dem IIS rumprobiert, das war es dann aber auch schon.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine dass ASP.NET extra installiert werden muss..... beim IIS6 könnte es evtl. schon wieder anders aussehen.


----------

